# Average Joe Review: Sinfoni Masteoso T165W



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Its time once again for my completely useless and meaningless reviews. 

This really is not a review yet just a show off of something newish that has blown my perception of a speaker out the window. I will be throughly testing these with some Scan Speak Revelator R2904s and Sinfonis own T25 Masteoso (Pronounced My-sto-so) tweeter. After talking with fellow testers and distributors of these speakers..... speakers is wrong, musical instruments, I decided to give them a go.

I will get much more in depth in a week or so but right off the bat they are stunning. Beautiful construction, excellent terminals and a gorgeous glass fiber/ carbon fiber cone. They have quite a bit of heft and the steel ring around the face is a nice touch to help from distorting the basket on installation.

I can tell you my friend is very upset at spending so much on his 3-way Focal K2 Power setup that I had installed only an hour earlier. He hoped in my truck, listened to the speakers and then swore at me and gave me the finger while shouting "Not one day! Not one day am I allowed to have the better sounding system!" LMAO!

Here are some pics.


----------



## danzell (Jan 25, 2015)

Hot damn that looks nice! In for your thoughts on the sound.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I cannot wait, mine will be here tomorrow!! Yipee!!

Glad to hear that you are loving these Bill!


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Very nice... How much?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Lots LOL.

The Grandioso are:
2-way set with crossovers: $6,600
CF25T Tweeters: $2,200
CF165W Woofers: $2,950

The Maestoso are:
2-way set with crossovers: $1,980
T25T: $580
T165W: $950


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I did get to A/B them yesterday with couple other mids. Not very scientific but I have a mono hi-def copy of Robert Plants "In The Mood" and ran the Sinfoni on the right and the TM65 on the left. All I had to do was mute one side and switch back and forth. I then swapped the SI for a Focal K2 Power and did it again. I then tried a Dayton Classic and my single Esotar that has an ugly cone. Cone got a scratch in it so I got it for free. Does not seem to change its sound signature as I have heard a couple Esotars in the last month.

If you took the bass and inpact from the Esotar and mixed it with the midrange of a Hertz ML1600 (first gen) to 2000 hz and then added in a nice 4" mid to extend to 5000hz and gave the cone the good looks of the Illusions then you are kinda close to this speakers sound.

I have them playing to 3.15k with a 6db slope and they are just fantastic. I currently have the high pass at 80hz with a 18db slope but will drop it to 63hz after they break in. They have the bass authority that the TM65 has down low but with better control.


I will continue to tweak them and then run some of my test music and report back how they handle certain instruments. Hope Steve can help me out with that CD that has some interesting stuff on it to really experiment. So far though the metal guitar in Rushs "Shoot High, Aim Low" is very impressive as is the guitar in the right channel on Elton Johns "Leavon". Time and Money from Pink Floyd bring me back to the days when I had my Infinity IRS Beta Vs.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bold statements being made. Wish I had the coin to swap. 

Glad my ears are ignorant and content with what I'm running. I think sinfoni could ruin me!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

What!! close to $7K for car speakers?!!! I hope you donate!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice write up Bill. Great comparisons and analogy of the combined efforts of many to create the Sinfoni sound. The T25t tweeters do it so effortlessly, you are going to be blown away by them! As for the midbass it has to be the same, my T165's will be in late today. I will at least have time to fondel them tonight. Im heading out of town in the morning so I have a busy night tonight and likely will not get them set up for audition on my sound board. 

Ill make a copy of the CD we spoke about for you asap and get it mailed out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2015)

So glad you like the Sinfoni Maesotso... As most of you know, I'm a Sinfoni fanatic... I've always been impressed with the amplifiers going back to the Amplitude series... 

The Sinfoni speakers are just as impressive... absolutely stunning in presentation as well as sound... just wonderful.

By the way, let those T165W break in for about 200 hours... if you think they sound great now... just wait until they've been loosened up a bit...


In addition to the Maestoso speakers... The Appassionato and Eroico sets are equally impressive... For the Appassionato to be the entry level product... truly breathtaking performance...!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

LaserSVT said:


> and Sinfonis own T25 Masteoso (Pronounced My-sto-so) tweeter.


Nice kit! 

But, being Italian, I gotta razz you a bit. The word MAESTOSO (not masteoso) is pronounced My sto *z*o (key to say ZZZZZooo not SSSSooo) and the "My" part is more Mahyee-ish than it is straight My.

Now, back to it... _*give me your speakers because I want them!!!*_


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ill have to work on my tongue exercises to get that one just right ^ 

The wife will be happy to help me im sure, deeppinkdiver back in action...lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Ill have to work on my tongue exercises to get that one just right ^
> 
> The wife will be happy to help me im sure, deeppinkdiver back in action...lol


savage :laugh:


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

sirbOOm said:


> Nice kit!
> 
> But, being Italian, I gotta razz you a bit. The word MAESTOSO (not masteoso) is pronounced My sto *z*o (key to say ZZZZZooo not SSSSooo) and the "My" part is more Mahyee-ish than it is straight My.
> 
> Now, back to it... _*give me your speakers because I want them!!!*_


I can not spell well. I also have a hard time pronouncing these speakers names. LOL
I could have sworn Emilios said "My-sto-so" when I asked him to pronounce them several times.


BTW, the customer service is just spectacular. I feel bad for speaking to Jerry and Emilios so much but they are so damn helpful.
Steve on the other hand just convinces me to spend more money.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

im still not even sure how sinfoni is pronounced.. like symphony but the m changed to an N, or sin-phone-ee, or how i originally though sin-fahn-ee..?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Bold statements being made.













Phil Indeblanc said:


> What!! close to $7K for car speakers?!!! I hope you donate!


I do. I am a Platinum member. 

And I only have 4 or 5 grand in the whole system. Wait...... I had a $1500 budget.... :surprised::mean:


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> And I only have 4 or 5 grand in the whole system. Wait...... I had a $1500 budget.... :surprised::o:confused::mean:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Know how that goes. Told the wife I would only spend a grand on my system :rolleyes:
> 
> ...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> Steve on the other hand just convinces me to spend more money.




So I am also helpful because im poiting you in the right direction.. :burnout:




SkizeR said:


> im still not even sure how sinfoni is pronounced.. like symphony but the m changed to an N, or sin-phone-ee, or how i originally though sin-fahn-ee..?




It is the same as Symphony.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> And I only have 4 or 5 grand in the whole system.



Man I miss those days ^


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Ill have to work on my tongue exercises to get that one just right ^
> 
> The wife will be happy to help me im sure, deeppinkdiver back in action...lol


 I see what you did there.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Man I miss those days ^



Me Too....... what wife , she ran long ago,


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> Me Too....... what wife , she ran long ago,


Ha.. That too. My current wife is awesome, we have a dont ask dont tell policy. My side jobs is how I buy all my toys.

I was actually refering to back when I ONLY spent 4-5k on a build..lol


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay I have about 20 hours on them now and am simply overjoyed with these things capabilities. I have had the good fortune to test many great speakers the last couple years and have been pretty happy with each and every one of them. Says a lot for todays tech. These quite simply are on another level. Their ability to reproduce 60-150 hz where the impact is at is stellar. They are tight and accurate which you would expect from a high end 6.5" driver. Whats really impressive is they can also play just great to 4000hz (as tested though are said to play higher just fine) while also producing those bass frequencies.
One song in particular that stands out is a song by Haim. Its a remix of.... crud, have to look up the songs name again. Anyway there is a complex bass line in the beginning of the song that a lot of 6.5" speakers have a hard time reproducing. The Illusion, Hertz, Esotar and TM play them just fine but when she starts to sing while those notes are being played it really resonates her voice and is a bit sloppy. Less of an issue with the Hertz and almost imperceptible with the Esotar but with the Sinfoni it sounds as if it is a different driver making the midrange frequencies. In a two way configuration these are a superior speaker to anything I have ever heard. And I mean EVER.
As I have said before, they don't reproduce music but sound like the actual music. Like the artist is there with you singing only to you. The cones speed and control is breathtaking and for me it is listening nirvana. These are the midranges by which all others should be judged. Its the BMW M3 of the speaker world. That's not even a good comparison. Its the BMW M3 with the performance of an Agera R.

Pink Floyd is a whole new experience. I can sit for hours and listen to it. The sound so much reminds me of my old Infinity Beta IRS Vs I am shocked. Then again hearing memory isn't the best and its been a decade since I had them but I always remember losing myself in the music and the feeling of bliss when I heard them and these speakers provide the same feeling.


I do have them paired with some pretty righteous tweeters though. The Scan Speak R2904 is a joy paired with these. Seamless blending and an excellent companion. If the Sinfoni tweeters pair half as well then this will be one exciting ride.

I still have them high passed at 80hz with a 12db slope and the subwoofers are at 63hz with a 12db slope. I run the mids to 3.15k on a 6db slope and the tweeters at 3.15k with an 18db slope. So far they take anything I can dish at them. They have even allowed me to listen to some of my songs I like that I only have in a lower quality MP3 version. On some of my other systems these songs just sounded terrible due to the poor recording quality. While I hear it with these they seem to smooth out the rough edges and allow me to once again enjoy my entire music library.


They have a heafty price tag but are worth every penny. They are cheaper than the Esotars but I believe to be a superior speaker. They are more than the large Scan-Speak 18WU but you don't need a ridiculous mounting depth for them.

In short, if you have the means then you will love these speakers in your system. Easy to dial in and the sound is just spectacular. I can only imagine what the Grandioso must be like.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> The cones speed and control is breathtaking and for me it is listening nirvana.


ummm. what? lol


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

The cone moves fast and is well controlled which helps with midrange frequencies. It does so due to a strong motor and light cone. Because it moves so fast it sounds good. I thoroughly enjoy listening to them and it brings a sense of euphoria or nirvana. 

Or you can read it as it sucks so bad I cant breath and want to shoot myself like Kurt from Nirvana did......


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Great write up Bill. I can confirm whole heartedly that I enjoy the Maestoso T165 much more than I did the E650, it is crazy to think a car audio set of speakers could offer as much as these speakers do. I am thoroughly impressed!! Cant say enough good about them.

Leave Kurt out of this Bill. lol


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for the great comparative review! The review conveys your excitement for the sound reproduction of these speakers. Do you know the mounting depth on these T165's?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

2.75"


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> Okay I have about 20 hours on them now and am simply overjoyed with these things capabilities. I have had the good fortune to test many great speakers the last couple years and have been pretty happy with each and every one of them. Says a lot for todays tech. These quite simply are on another level. Their ability to reproduce 60-150 hz where the impact is at is stellar. They are tight and accurate which you would expect from a high end 6.5" driver. Whats really impressive is they can also play just great to 4000hz (as tested though are said to play higher just fine) while also producing those bass frequencies.
> One song in particular that stands out is a song by Haim. Its a remix of.... crud, have to look up the songs name again. Anyway there is a complex bass line in the beginning of the song that a lot of 6.5" speakers have a hard time reproducing. The Illusion, Hertz, Esotar and TM play them just fine but when she starts to sing while those notes are being played it really resonates her voice and is a bit sloppy. Less of an issue with the Hertz and almost imperceptible with the Esotar but with the Sinfoni it sounds as if it is a different driver making the midrange frequencies. In a two way configuration these are a superior speaker to anything I have ever heard. And I mean EVER.
> As I have said before, they don't reproduce music but sound like the actual music. Like the artist is there with you singing only to you. The cones speed and control is breathtaking and for me it is listening nirvana. These are the midranges by which all others should be judged. Its the BMW M3 of the speaker world. That's not even a good comparison. Its the BMW M3 with the performance of an Agera R.
> 
> ...


Wow, nice write-up. Sounds like a killer mid.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

They really are Nick. Expensive but really nice. They blend perfect with the SI BM sub but then again its been easy to pair anything with those.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> They really are Nick. Expensive but really nice. They blend perfect with the SI BM sub but then again its been easy to pair anything with those.


I liked a few of the itemized elements of those mids in their literature like the bifilar voice coil. I use bifilar coils in my larger subwoofer drivers to lower inductance due to the size/length of the coil which works out well overall since the WW (winding width, or total length of the windings) is almost 3" tall. It's neat to see someone employing the same bifilar coil style on a mid. 

The Sinfoni driver is a bit deeper than the TM65 so it can afford not to have venting treatment above, on, or below, the spider to smooth out the response (again, not needed with that tad bit extra depth) and the driver looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I have not changed an EQ setting in a week now. That is unheard of for me. Every time I hop in the truck I smile due to the sound of these instruments.

I was even caught off guard on my way to pick up a couple amps I will be reviewing. I was listening to "Yours is no Disgrace" by Yes, a song I have listened to for over 30 years and on anything from a $5 Walkman to a $132,000 home system and I heard something I never once noticed before. Around the 7 minute mark when its just soft vocals and an acoustic guitar you can hear the guitarist lightly smack the guitar a few times. Granted it could be a small bongo drum in the background instead but I had never heard it before or at least never noticed it.
I wasn't just sitting there doing a listening session as well. I was in traffic doing 40 MPH and had the AC on max so there was plenty noise to mask it.

Its those little things that separate a good speaker from something wonderful. 


These are MY reference standard for mids. All future tests I will be using them as my reference point. Don't expect any reviews on a Kicker coaxial. LOL


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Lol. That's hilarious.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome to here Bill! I am absolutely loving mine, what little time I have spent with them in the playroom.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So? Sinfoni or MP for your mid?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sinfoni, no question about it. Ill have 2 builds tho, eventually. One first all Sinfoni, the other MP in my weekend car


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Sinfoni, no question about it. Ill have 2 builds tho, eventually. One first all Sinfoni, the other MP in my weekend car


Nice. Upper echelon sound all-around.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Baller. Well I get to pair them with the Sinfoni T25T tomorrow and see how they compliment each other.

One spectacular thing about Sinfoni speakers is they were designed to perform excellent in off axis applications so they are just a no brainer for stock position stealth setups. It will still be easy to aim these tiny tweeters directly at my nose even in the stock door loactions. They are just so small!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been exploring location ideas of my T25 and the options seem endless. I can not wait to get mine in my truck.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So here is a teaser video. My camera sucks so there is really no justice being done here. I dont even think it can record in stereo.
For future reviews I would be happy to post quality videos if anyone has a good audio quality camera they would like to donate or sell cheap.
I realize not everyone has a good set of PC speakers but some do and the people looking at these kind of speakers i am sure have great sounding PC systems. I have seen a couple videos from members here that had a nice quality audio mic and camera and you really got a great feel for what their system can do.

Anyway, here is a taste of their goodness.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Man those sound great.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you guys get some in Tx yet?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I openly invite any Texans to come listen to my truck. It is not the end all be all but will allow you to sample them and get an impression.
I also hope someone with good tuning abilities and some equipment can help me tweek these to the best of their abilities. I am willing to pay.

I also would love some others opinions just to make sure i am not being biased.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

That is awfully kind of you Bill. I would think there are some other SQ guys near you that could help and enjoy a taste of Sinfoni as well.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Did you guys get some in Tx yet?


I spoke with Emilios & Custom Car Stereo recently & the speakers should be arriving early this week. They should have them set up around Thursday or Friday.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I spent the better part of the day enjoying new WAV files on the unit since most of my stuff with a few exceptions is MP3. I have been throughly enjoying these speakers.

I hate the Eagles yet one of the songs was the Live Hotel California song and holy hell I had to listen to it several times. Its like you are right there in the front row. Separation and depth is unbelievable. I dont know this song well so have no comparisons but its making me Think of trying other Eagles songs.

Alice in Chains "No Excuses" acoustic is just an event. The vocals are so crisp and clear I just sit there and drool on myself.

The bongos and drums in a song called "Big Brother" are right there on the dash. You can hear there is one on the right and a separate one on the left channel. Very cool. Might not be a bongo but its some small percussion instrument.

Improvisation from the Focal disc is a real treat. The drums sound spectacular and are well placed. The track seems like the mike is in the middle of the drum set because separation is impressive. Hearing the hair drum stick slide across the drum is very lifelike. The smacking of the side of the drums comes across with a solid click and the blend handing off the high hat from the mid to the tweeter is seamless.

These speakers are just continuing to blow me away. I will be reviewing the tweeters soon but here is a hint. They are quite special.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Forgive me for asking, but have you done any reviews on the HAT L3SE or just the L3? I'm have not yet had the pleasure of hearing one, but was considering it for a future build.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

No sir. I have yet to sample any HAT equipment.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

if you like that kind of detail in Alice In Chains, try Mad Season, and the Unplugged AIC.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I just made a girl cry. I feel bad..... no I dont.

She loves the song Bones by Ginny Blackmore. So since I just got a good version of it I sat her down in the drivers seat and turned it to just a few clicks below clipping. After the song was done i looked over and she had tears in her eyes. I asked what was wrong and she said shes heard that song 100's of times and it has never sounded so beautiful before. She made me play it two more times. LOL

I have never had sound quality move someone to tears before.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

I love the Alice in Chains Unplugged album. Down in a Hole is just amazing.

Also take a look at Days of the New. "Touch, Peel, and Stand" and "Shelf in the Room" are great. Oh! And Everlast's "Weakness". Please snag that one! The girls voice that comes in around 1:50 could send chills. Actually really interested to see what you think about that one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2015)

Brother, so happy for you sir... so glad Sinfoni is receiving some much deserved acclaim.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Seems to come in at 1:55 but I cant find a good copy. I need it in FLAC or WAV and can only find m4a or really low quality mp3.
Would sound good I bet uncompressed.


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello. Enjoying the review ride. So far so good. Any improvement areas in your opinion?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes. They do play better to lower frequencies now and I have the high pass at 63hz. They do great for anything except Yellawolf at high volumes but thats got a lot of kick at 70ish hz. Evrything else sounds very nice.

The speakers have given me no complaints at all. They continue to perform perfect and they cause me to kill lots of fuel from just sitting there listening to music. LOL


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i f'n HATE that i found this thread and read it. I f'n hate you too!!!!

I am now going to spend the next several days in crappy mood because i don't own these speakers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2015)

You could.....


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> You could.....


[email protected][email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2015)

Remember, Sinfoni also offers the Eroico and Appasianto sets.... BOTH are excellent!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> Remember, Sinfoni also offers the Eroico and Appasianto sets.... BOTH are excellent!


Let me take a day or two to wrap my head around the Mastoso line, it really looks like it is the one i want.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> i f'n HATE that i found this thread and read it. I f'n hate you too!!!!
> 
> I am now going to spend the next several days in crappy mood because i don't own these speakers.


LOL, sorry brother.

If its of any consolation it was a completely impulse buy. I got on the phone with Emilios and he was so very helpful, just an amazing guy. So much detail and passion over them unlike I have ever heard. I thought this guy is either the worlds absolute best sales man or these speakers are something special. He told me call Jerry and Jerry was just the most helpful and easy to work with guy ever. He was so patient as I was on the phone looking at my bank account. I really shouldnt have bought them and it was my birthday so knowing only I buy myself crap for my birthday I convinced myself a month of dollar burgers and saimen wouldnt be so bad. LOLZ So right there with nothing more than wanting some specs and prices I made an impulse buy just as if i were shopping at HEB and saw a bag of bacon jerky at the checkout line. In the cart it goes.

After hearing them I felt it was worth the risk and really feel these are the best mids I have ever heard. Granted its been a while since i have been to a competition but with my limited tuning abilities and DSP functions available and that they are stealth in factory locations yet still sound like a home studio just floores me every time I listen to them.
Quiet, loud or whatever volume I choose and they are pure music to my ears.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ dollar burgers and semen?? Did I read that right Bill.. Come on bro, cant be that bad! lol


You might as well hate me to MiniSQ.. The thread for T25 tweeters I started sturred some feathers as well. The side by side testing I did between the Sinfoni Maestoso T165 midbass and the Dynaudio Esotar E650 helped make a quick sale for my Dyn's. They didnt last in my test baffles 48 hours after I had the T165. The Micro Precision Series 7 (7.16) was next as an opponent up against the Sinfoni. It could go toe to toe but not all 12 rounds. The midbass from the Maestoso and clarity up to 3k far exceeded the ability of any other high end driver I had at my disposal. Then paired to the T25 tweeter, game over. Serious show stopper sound qaulity, on my test bench like nothing I have ever heard. Of coarse my Class A Sinfoni amps driving everything did give that special twist of heavenly power. 

Sinfoni= Happiness


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

deeppinkdiver said:


> ^ dollar burgers and semen?? Did I read that right Bill.. Come on bro, cant be that bad! lol


^^^^That is some funny **** right there!!!!!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Seriously. Havent had a steak since I bought the tweeters. The amps just compounded the problem.

I dont care. I am a zero debt guy and havent had a single bill fall behind in several years plus own my own shop. If I get hungry I have a cash register. LOL I just used all my play money and some of my "Oh crap something happened" money. I will have it back in place in a couple months, just gonna be tight for a bit.

Its all worth it though just for the pure joy I get from the sounds.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

LaserSVT said:


> Seriously. Havent had a steak since I bought the tweeters. The amps just compounded the problem.
> 
> I dont care. I am a zero debt guy and havent had a single bill fall behind in several years plus own my own shop. If I get hungry I have a cash register. LOL I just used all my play money and some of my "Oh crap something happened" money. I will have it back in place in a couple months, just gonna be tight for a bit.
> 
> Its all worth it though just for the pure joy I get from the sounds.


Your post make me smile!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> Seriously. Havent had a steak since I bought the tweeters. The amps just compounded the problem.
> 
> I dont care. I am a zero debt guy and havent had a single bill fall behind in several years plus own my own shop. If I get hungry I have a cash register. LOL I just used all my play money and some of my "Oh crap something happened" money. I will have it back in place in a couple months, just gonna be tight for a bit.
> 
> Its all worth it though just for the pure joy I get from the sounds.


you are preaching to the choir...and yes i could buy these today and then pay off my CC in a month or so and even be able to have a steak or two in the mean time

But i just paid off a 2k fridge last month, and then yesterday i put new countertops in my kitchen and i promised my self i would pay those off before any more big ticket items, and then new floors are next up.

But somehow i need to fit these speaker's into the mix, at least before winter so i can install them.:surprised:


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I commend anyone doing it on their own with a small business. Ive had 2 jobs for 18 years, always worked in the shops and done construction on the side. Ive never had the mind set that I would be "secure" pulling the trigger and just working for myself. Even though I do pretty well on outside work there are no guarantees. Now that my kids are raised and off on their own it is different, I feel it would be much more doable..


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

miniSQ, I can vouch for the Eroico line because I just heard them on last Wednesday. I've heard Focal's 165KRX recently & the Eroico's blew those away. For a mid-level set these are better than most high-level sets. Emilios told me the Maestosos are on a whole different level than the Eroico line. So I'm also struggling with the Eroico or Maestosos.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

darkgable79 said:


> miniSQ, Emilios told me the Maestosos are on a whole different level.


This is an absolute statement. Emilio's is so modest, they are unbelievably special speakers.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> This is an absolute statement. Emilio's is so modest, they are unbelievably special speakers.


I am getting a price on the Mastoso's...


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

See the problem is he also told me the Grandioso is at yet another level. Damnit. I cant afford $6500 speakers. LOL

Maybe one day I will get a set to review. I can get my hands on some Sinfoni amps for review so I may do that as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2015)

Please believe me, the realism of the Maestoso will astound you


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> I am getting a price on the Mastoso's...




No way will you ever regret this decision... Ever.

Im thinking I may soon part with a couple of my Amplitude amplifiers since I have made such a huge upgrade in power. Anyone with intrest PM me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2015)

Huge.... that's funny....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> Huge.... that's funny....




Sorry your right, not a huge upgrade. Maybe... Epic? lol. Kidding. It was no lateral move though J.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you SouthSyde! Those demo CDs are amazing. One Clair Marlow song I know by heart and had a FLAC to WAV conversion on my drive. Ill be damned if your copy didn't have more going on!
And on the other tracks like that bass heavy female song.... gotta be careful with the subs on that one but the vocals were spectacular.

My favorite was a song I never heard by Billy Idol. Prodigal Blues. I must have played it back to back several times. The drums are just stellar and that solid never ending bass line just is awesome. When I closed my eyes it was like he was on my steering wheel singing to me.


These speakers do not make you feel as if you are front row at a concert. They make you feel as if you are in the recording room with the artists sitting with them just holding the mic. Every time I get more and more impressed with these speakers. Just phenomenal.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> You could.....


i did.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

Good for you.... you will be VERY happy with this choice


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> i did.....


You are the third person to threaten me with bodily harm if you dont love them. Good thing they are so good. Coppertone said they will go sideways up my bum.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Mine arrived today and they are gorgeous. I can't wait to get some time to put them in my car and hear how they sound. Won't be until next week unfortunatly as i ordered some FAST rings, and they wont arrive until Monday.

But i am super stoked and they are for sure as beautifully made as everyone has said.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

That was fast. Congratulations. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

darkgable79 said:


> That was fast. Congratulations. You won't be disappointed.


Yeah thats thanks to Jerry and Emilios...they are both serious about getting work done


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah those two are great to work with. Can't wait for you to play with them. They are so pretty its a shame to hide their baskets. I even love the wire terminals.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> Yeah those two are great to work with. Can't wait for you to play with them. They are so pretty its a shame to hide their baskets. I even love the wire terminals.


I didn't get to really look at the wire terminals last night, but i am very much loving the concept of screw down wire terminals. Thats a first for me seeing it, and in my head i have always thought that it was the best way to go. Especially for subwoofers.

I think including an allen key, or mentioning on the website what size key it is would be a nice touch. JL and Mosconi does that with their amps and i think thats grrrrrrrreat


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

No. In the box is speakers. Nothing more, nothing less. LOL


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Car sounded outstanding over the weekend Bill.  Its as good as you have been describinb it! With a few more easy tweaks, its gonna be scary good... Great job my friend. Congrats! 

~Chad


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Chad. Means something coming from this weekends winner in SQ.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

Glad you're getting the Maestoso dialed in... although they don't need much....

Best wishes


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Car sounded outstanding over the weekend Bill.  Its as good as you have been describinb it! With a few more easy tweaks, its gonna be scary good... Great job my friend. Congrats!
> 
> ~Chad


A lot of what you said to me this weekend has been reverberating around my head. There were a couple things I really liked, for instance our discussion on tonality. I was pleased that you liked the tonality as I was curious how a seasoned ear would like them with no DSP trickery or an EQ mattress. I know your OCD was in overdrive over the sound stage but I could see in your face you liked the sound.
Thats the one thing that has impressed me the most. With these speakers you can drop them in, set the crossover and just go and several SQ dedicated people will still enjoy them. Granted once we got the stage somewhat tuned in it was on yet another level. Gotta thank you and Eric for that.

I am still playing with the EQ and have settled on a final crossover setting of 63/2.5k both with a 24db slope but I always find myself happy after a drive.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Its a start....and OMG all i can say is that just listening to this speaker, no tweeter or sub gave me goosebumps. I guess you are safe

I am going to order some matching stainless snap caps to cover the screws, even though noone will ever see them. Now i just have to hope the door panel fits back on. If anyone wants me to sent them screws and stainless caps, just shoot me a pm...i get them thru Pro-dec for sign work

Thanks for the push guys...these things are everything you said they were.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

MiniSQ: 
So glad the Maestoso are everything you have hoped for... just wait till they are paired with the T25T tweeter...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> MiniSQ:
> So glad the Maestoso are everything you have hoped for... just wait till they are paired with the T25T tweeter...


Stop it

I am going to hopefully be happy with my KAXBLTWT tweeter or maybe go back to my PHASS tweeter


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

LOL. ...
Either of those tweeters will be a wonderful match...


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Excellent! So glad you like them and I can love for another day. They really are something special.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> LOL. ...
> Either of those tweeters will be a wonderful match...


The KAXBLTWT is a very nice tweeter and a great match for these woofers.

This is also the first time i have used a woofer that i think would be very happy with 2-300 watts. It seems to be laughing at my 100 watts of mosconi power


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah 200 is about perfect for them. Proper crossovers and EQ settings keep them safe. I just spent the last 40 minutes running my Mosconi at 7/10ths with some hip hop and rap (playing with the "there is way more bass with the windows down" phenomenon) and they just dont even care. Thats with the Zero4 running them. Couple times I shut the subs down just to make sure the rattles I heard were not the mids. Nope, nice and punchy and crystal clean.
Now I have to find the trucks rattle..... just when I think I have them gone I will find a song that makes something resonate. LOL


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> Stop it
> 
> I am going to hopefully be happy with my KAXBLTWT tweeter or maybe go back to my PHASS tweeter


Comeon man! Out with it! How do you like them with the KAXBLTWTs?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> Comeon man! Out with it! How do you like them with the KAXBLTWTs?


I plan on doing a review thread to discuss the two drivers together as a combo. Busy week and weekend for me at work, and then i hope to get some time to sit down and try and put into words what i think of these.

Hint: I really like them alot, but i am still experimenting with XO points to meld them together better. First listening was Eva Cassidy Live at Blues Alley, and the soundstage was phenomenal, with the tweeters low in the doors i have music up above the rear view mirror and basically full windshield. But i had never listened to that CD much before buying these drivers so it was not a fair test.

Last night i put in some DMB which i am very familiar with and i lost a bunch of height on the soundstage, and things sounded a little less lively, especially in tweeter world. Sio like i said i have some level adjustments to make, and some XO adjustments...and maybe even need to figure out the phase settings on the helix

But do i like them? Yes i really think they are going play very nicely with each other if i can dial in a little more sparkle out of the tweeter and raise the soundstage with the tweeters in the lower doors below the woofers.

The woofer continues to blow me away...my first thoughts were how effortless it seemed to be in making music, and i am modifying that a little, i am growing to appreciate something else in the speaker, and that is how much control it has over each note its playing...and how detailed it is able to render each note.

It really is something special to listen too.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Try a crosover around 3.15k with a 18-24 db slope on the tweeter and 6-12 db slope on the mid. I think you may find that to be the sweet spot.

And yeah, these mids are something else. Never have I heard a driver that can simultaneously reproduce a drum kick in the 150 hz area while also reproducing female vocals and not lose impact on the bass or muddy up the vocals. They sound as if you have two speakers.
Wait till they break in! After 30-40 hours their bottom end really gets impressive. Dont hear any change above 300hz but below they really get some impact.


----------



## low4ever (Apr 27, 2013)

You guys are gonna make me spend a lot of money&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

low4ever said:


> You guys are gonna make me spend a lot of money������


In the words of a very wise man...Do it


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

Of you're wanting save some greenbacks. ... the Sinfoni Eroico set is very nice !

Better than most others best offerings....


----------



## low4ever (Apr 27, 2013)

You guys...smh I knew I was in trouble when I joined this site. Thing is I always wanted a high sq system. Never wanted to spend the green, but this is going in a car i plan on having for a long time, so be it. I only want the best for this ride. So I feel I can justify it!!!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

low4ever said:


> You guys...smh I knew I was in trouble when I joined this site. Thing is I always wanted a high sq system. Never wanted to spend the green, but this is going in a car i plan on having for a long time, so be it. I only want the best for this ride. So I feel I can justify it!!!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

low4ever said:


> You guys...smh I knew I was in trouble when I joined this site. Thing is I always wanted a high sq system. Never wanted to spend the green, but this is going in a car i plan on having for a long time, so be it. I only want the best for this ride. So I feel I can justify it!!!


i can justify it after i bought them as saying that these drivers will truly be with me for many many more installs. Not sure i have ever felt that way about a driver before. They are that good.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I had danced around with "cheaper" drivers and liked many of them. They all had some great traits and some compromises. The Sinfoni does not compromise. They only give you excellent sound. They are also very unusual about how user friendly they are. As I was spending more and more on my speakers I noticed positioning becoming more and more critical. Also the better they got the worst they sounded with sub-perfect recordings or certain styles of music. Some of that has to do with them being home drivers. The Sinfonis were designed from the get go for the automotive environment. They knew how hard it is to have the speakers on axis and issues to work around with door mounted drivers. As a result they sound spectacular on or off axis. They also somehow allow you to listen to sub-par recordings or any kind of music and always sound great. The tweeters are just dazzling and the woofers realy kick some tail on the low end while maintaing perfect pitch on vocals.
For the first time I can mean it when I say my front stage is done. There is no other speaker out there like these and they are just wonderful. The ONLY speakers I could ever see me swapping these out for would be the Grandioso but there is no way to fit them in my doors so thats out.
If the truck ever gets sold they will not be sold with the truck. Actually I am so happy with every component I have now I wouldnt sell any of it with the truck. LOL


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> In the words of a very wise man...Do it


LOL. Now where have I heard that before?......


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

LaserSVT said:


> I had danced around with "cheaper" drivers and liked many of them. They all had some great traits and some compromises. The Sinfoni does not compromise. They only give you excellent sound. They are also very unusual about how user friendly they are. As I was spending more and more on my speakers I noticed positioning becoming more and more critical. Also the better they got the worst they sounded with sub-perfect recordings or certain styles of music. Some of that has to do with them being home drivers. The Sinfonis were designed from the get go for the automotive environment. They knew how hard it is to have the speakers on axis and issues to work around with door mounted drivers. As a result they sound spectacular on or off axis. They also somehow allow you to listen to sub-par recordings or any kind of music and always sound great. The tweeters are just dazzling and the woofers realy kick some tail on the low end while maintaing perfect pitch on vocals.
> For the first time I can mean it when I say my front stage is done. There is no other speaker out there like these and they are just wonderful. The ONLY speakers I could ever see me swapping these out for would be the Grandioso but there is no way to fit them in my doors so thats out.
> If the truck ever gets sold they will not be sold with the truck. Actually I am so happy with every component I have now I wouldnt sell any of it with the truck. LOL


I'm going to have to make the drive down to Waco so that I can hear these things. Even if I can't afford them, at least I will know what SQ level a car audio system is capable of and I be forever disappointed with the sound of whatever system I have.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

CDT FAN said:


> I'm going to have to make the drive down to Waco so that I can hear these things. Even if I can't afford them, at least I will know what SQ level a car audio system is capable of and I be forever disappointed with the sound of whatever system I have.


Any trip made to hear these speakers is well worth it. We didn't have any way of hearing these in the Houston area & Emilios fixed that by sending a set of Eroico to a dealer here. If I would've known that their mid-level speaker would sound that great I would've driven anywhere in the state to hear the Maestoso or Grandioso.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

In my opinion... the secret sauce is that Sinfoni "voices" all there speakers in a car.... multiple cars actually.... during the lengthy development process. ...

My $0.02

Hey, I just have away part of my Grandioso review....


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> In my opinion... the secret sauce is that Sinfoni "voices" all there speakers in a car.... multiple cars actually.... during the lengthy development process. ...
> 
> My $0.02
> 
> Hey, I just have away part of my Grandioso review....


 Lets see the review. Are you holding out on us?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

Brother I do have a day job and family.... LOL 

I'll be posting it this week....


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> Brother I do have a day job and family.... LOL
> 
> I'll be posting it this week....


Not holding my breath....


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> Brother I do have a day job and family.... LOL
> 
> I'll be posting it this week....


Just dew eeeettttt! 

I am very excited to read about them.

I am a bit depressed as one of our members was wanting to drive down about 70 miles to come hear mine yesterday but I have been super sick all week and just an unbelievable headache so I knew I couldnt really get into a demo. Weather was perfect for it yesterday too as it was only 68* all day and it would have been nice and comfortable.
I will make it up to them though. 

I have been wanting to tweak the EQ all week as something sounds a bit off but I think its just me. Head is throbbing and sinuses are blocked so i know its messing with my hearing.


----------

